# Sedere sugli aghi



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Qual è la versione italiana del modo di dire "_sedere sugli aghi_" (traduzione letterale) che conosco in altre lingue?

Spiegazione:

Il significato è _essere impazienti, __essere in attesa_ e simili. Insomma, uno è  _inquieto _perché aspetta qualcosa/qualcuno, deve far qualcosa tra 10 minuti, vorrebbe andarsene ma non sa come, eccetera ...

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Ragio

Ciao francisgranada,
in italiano si dice comunemente *stare (oppure essere) sulle spine. VEDI qui
**c.* fig. Cruccio, angustia, tribolazione: _la sua vita è stata seminata di spine_; _avere una s. nel cuore_; _mi hai tolto una s. dal cuore_; anche, per lo più in funzione di predicato, con riferimento a persona o cosa che è motivo di cruccio, di preoccupazione: _quel ragazzo è stato sempre per i genitori una grande s._ (o _una s. nel cuore_); con sign. attenuato, in funzione di predicato, nell’espressione _essere una s. nel fianco_, costituire motivo di fastidio, di disturbo, di disagio e sim.: _un problema che è per il governo una s. nel fianco_. Com. l’espressione _essere_ o _stare sulle s._, in uno stato di inquietante incertezza, in grande ansia e apprensione, soprattutto attendendo la fine o l’esito di un’azione o di un avvenimento: _ogni volta che esci in motorino mi fai stare sulle s._; _dimmi subito come è andata_,_ non mi far stare sulle spine_.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Ragio . Grazie per la risposta (ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo e interessante ), ma mi pare che non si tratti della stessa cosa. I tuoi esempi con la _spina _esprimono (se ho capito bene) piuttosto l'ansia, paura, incertezza, preoccupazione, ecc. Invece "il mio" _sedere sugli aghi_ esprime piuttosto la impazienza/distrattezza, cioè quando uno psicicamente "non è presente" (p.e. in una riunione, festa, ecc...) perché si concentra a qualcosa che deve fare, a qualcuno che deve arrivare ecc ... (non necessariamente nel senso negativo o preoccupante). 

 Un esempio _ad hoc_ (forse un po' strano): Ad una festa di compleanno tutti si divertono, solo Maria "_siede sugli aghi" _perché vorrebbe andare a casa visto che ha promesso ai suoi bambini che sarebbe arrivata prima di mezzanotte, però la festa dura ancora e lei non vuole offendere il festeggiato ...


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis 
L'impazienza, un disagio, è uno stato d'essere che sarà pur dovuto ad una o più di queste sensazioni: ansia, paura, incertezza, preoccupazione eccetera. In questo caso è giusto quanto ti ha detto Ragio.

Nel caso della distrazione, che può esser dovuta per esempio da una serie di pensieri che sovrastano il comune senso di gruppo da portare quindi l'individuo a sentirsi fuori luogo perché immerso nei suoi pensieri estranei all'ambiente in cui si trova, diremmo che costui "*sta/è sulle nuvole*" o che "*ha la testa tra le nuvole*"; se è invece un individuo sempre distratto o in preda a fantasticherie rispetto a ciò che gli capita o succede nella realtà diremmo che "*vive tra le nuvole*" o anche "*va per le nuvole*".


----------



## giginho

Correggio l'incipit, diciamo che sono non troppo d'accordo con Dragon!

Avere la testa fra le nuvole vuol dire essere svagato ma non avere fretta di andare via (come nell'esempio) per fare un'altra cosa. L'esempio di Francis (ciao socio!) per me è scrivibile come:

Maria _*frigge *_perché vorrebbe andare a casa visto che ha promesso ai suoi bambini che sarebbe arrivata prima di mezzanotte, però la festa dura ancora e lei non vuole offendere il festeggiato.

Non so se questo modo di dire deriva direttamente dal dialetto torinese ma so che a Torino lo si dice spesso (in Torinese sarebbe "Maria friciùla = Maria frigge")


----------



## jakowo

francisgranada said:


> Qual è la versione italiana del modo di dire "_sedere sugli aghi_"





Non è quello, forse?

stare sui carboni ardenti


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Correggio l'incipit, diciamo che sono non troppo d'accordo con Dragon!
> 
> Avere la testa fra le nuvole vuol dire essere svagato ma non avere fretta di andare via (come nell'esempio) per fare un'altra cosa.


Ciao Giginho 
A questo punto sono costretto a chiarire ciò che ho scritto nel post #4, visto che ne hai completamente frainteso il senso.
Allora, per prima cosa ho scritto che l'*impazienza*, che è un *disagio*, è dovuta ad una o più delle sensazioni riportate da Francis e che, nell'esempio da egli formulato, è corrispondente esattamente a ciò che ha riportato Ragio:





			
				Ragio said:
			
		

> *c.* fig. Com. l’espressione *essere o stare sulle spine*, in uno stato di inquietante incertezza, in grande ansia e apprensione, soprattutto attendendo la fine o l’esito di un’azione o di un avvenimento.


Per seconda cosa, ho riportato il detto '*stare/ è sulle nuvole*', nelle sue varie forme, come sinonimo della *distrazione*, cioè quello che io ho interpretato dal suo dire '_distrattezza_', e non dell' 'avere fretta di andare via'.
Infine, aggiungo la correttezza del detto '_essere/ stare/ trovarsi sui carboni ardenti/ accesi_' il quale ha lo stesso identico significato di '_essere/ stare sulle spine_' ed entrambi hanno valenza di "provare un acuto disagio, imbarazzo e simili; essere agitato, in ansia." (da lo Zingarelli 2006, Zanichelli), in sintesi si può affermare che entrambi i detti esprimano un *disagio*.

Spero di aver chiarito quanto scritto, anche se, sinceramente, lo credevo già chiaro dall'inizio.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti e grazie per il vostro interesse e le risposte . Forse non mi sono spiegato abbastanza chiaramente (non ho voluto porre una domanda troppo lunga e noiosa ...), ma dalle vostre risposte mi pare che abbiate capito la sostanza. Allora:



giginho said:


> ...  Maria _*frigge *_perché vorrebbe andare a casa visto che ha promesso ai suoi bambini che sarebbe arrivata prima di mezzanotte, però la festa dura ancora e lei non vuole offendere il festeggiato ...


Il verbo _frigge_ (ciao Gigiñño!) in questo contesto mi pare che corrisponda bene a "sedere sugli aghi".Ma non è appunto un "modo di dire", piuttosto un verbo utilizzato nel senso figurato ...  


jakowo said:


> ... stare sui carboni ardenti ...


Visto che non l'ho mai sentito, non riesco a dire se corrisponde esattamente a quello che sto cercando, ma forse sì ... 


Ragio said:


> ... *stare (oppure essere) sulle spine *..._ogni volta che esci in motorino mi fai stare sulle s. ... _


 In questo esempio particolare sì, però se ho capitito bene, in generale mi pare di no (vedi #3). 





dragonseven said:


> ...  "*sta/è sulle nuvole*" ... "*ha la testa tra le nuvole*" ..."*vive tra le nuvole*" ...


Sicuramente non si tratta di questo, tra l'altro anche perché anche noi abbiamo dei modi di dire simili con (quasi) uguali significati.  

La logica è questa: gli aghi _pungono_, quindi se uno "siede sugli aghi", allora uno non siede/non si sente comodo (ovviamente ) ... Insomma, il motivo può essere diverso, non necessariamente l'ansia o la preoccupazione per qualcuno.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis 
Per non ripetermi, ti pregherei di leggere attentamente quanto ho scritto e specificato nel post #7, poiché la tua dichiarazione non collima con quanto da me esposto. Quel modo di dire sta per, nelle forme da me descritte, sinonimo di '*distrazione*' (quello che io ho inteso dal tuo dire 'distrattezza') e non di '*disagio*'.

Leggendo quanto hai scritto, in particolare, in riferimento a "... sulle nuvole":





> Sicuramente non si tratta di questo, tra l'altro anche perché anche noi abbiamo dei modi di dire simili con (quasi) uguali significati.


mi ricordi un certo senatore italiano di nome Razzi Antonio.
Infine vorrei farti notare che stare sulle spine non è affatto comodo, visto che anche nel loro 'piccolo' pungono e forse anche più degli aghi, oltre a correlare effetti, per loro natura, fastidiosi.
 Quindi, secondo me, il nostro detto, riportato in primis da Ragio, ha una semantica più varia ed ampia rispetto al tuo "sedere sugli aghi". 
Per questo non puoi essere così categorico nel dire, parafrasando: "Vista la semantica generale, non ritengo questo vostro modo di dire pari al mio, cioè essere sinonimo di quanto da me richiesto.".
Io non conosco il tuo in particolare, ma mi sento di affermare che non solo è equivalente a quanto di specifico hai richiesto, ma per giunta lo surclassa.

Mia opinione.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ...  Leggendo quanto hai scritto, in particolare, in riferimento a "... sulle nuvole":mi ricordi un certo senatore italiano di nome Razzi Antonio. ...


Ciao Dragon. Non conosco quel senatore quindi non protesto . Grazie della tua opinione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis  

Secondo me, ognuna delle varianti qui sopra (fatta eccezione per "avere la testa tra le nuvole") va bene per "sedere sugli aghi". 
In base al contesto, come sempre, un'espressione può essere più calzante dell'altra ... anche "mordere il freno" potrebbe funzionare. C'è poi un altro verbo, simile al "friggere" di Giginho , che forse ti piacerà: "scalpitare".


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna  Sì, hai ragione.  Per quanto riguarda il verbo "scalpitare", non l'ho conosciuto prima, ma dal suo significato mi pare che nel senso figurato esprima piuttosto il _comportamento _di quello che "siede sugli aghi" e non tanto il proprio _fatto _(che può essere anche non "visibile", cioè non manifestato). O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro 

Perdonami, ma temo di non avere colto la sottigliezza della domanda. 
"Scalpitare" dovrebbe ben rendere il significato che indichi nel tuo primo post: "Il significato è _essere impazienti, essere in attesa e simili. Insomma, uno è inquieto perché aspetta qualcosa/qualcuno, deve far qualcosa tra 10 minuti, vorrebbe andarsene ma non sa come, eccetera": g_eneralmente, è proprio dall'atteggiamento o comportamento che si può dire se una persona è impaziente o inquieta. 
Ma sicuramente mi sfugge qualcosa nella tua domanda.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao cara Anna . Forse esagero un po'... ma provo con un esempio. 

Uno dice per esempio: "Maria _siede sugli aghi_ perché vorrebbe andare a casa visto che il suo bimbo ha la febbre". Questo si può dire anche se Maria non necessariamente dimostra il suo nervosismo, quindi chi non conosce la situazione può anche non notare che Maria "siede sugli aghi". Invece il verbo _scalpitare _mi sembra di esprimere piuttosto il proprio "comportamento nervoso" che viene notato dagli altri.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah! Ho capito, Francis! 

Mi era sfuggito che "sedere sugli aghi" non implicasse un atteggiamento palesato.  Credo, allora, che nemmeno "stare sulle spine" funzioni  perché tendenzialmente significa "essere in ansia", "in agitazione" e non sono stati d'animo che si possono, di solito, nascondere. 
Aspettiamo, però, altri interventi perché potrei, invece, sbagliarmi.


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... generalmente, è proprio dall'atteggiamento o comportamento che si può dire se una persona è impaziente o inquieta.


Sì, questo di solito vale anche per chi _siede sugli aghi_, quindi qui non vedo nessuna cotraddizione. Piuttosto si tratta  di un modo di dire, diciamo, un po' più "astratto" che enfatizza/presuppone l'esistenza di una "situazione" che causa l'impazienza, ansia ecc. che poi si può anche manifestare nel comportamento (forse è questo il caso tipico), ma non necessariamente.


----------



## Anja.Ann

OK, Francis  Grazie!

EDIT
Forse è più indicato "stare sulla corda", Francis! Prova a leggere l'ultimo intervento (quello di Necsus )

P.S.: Ma dov'è Necsus?


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao, come commento di contorno, senza entrare nel merito della discussione, a mio parere l'_espressione stare seduto sugli aghi_, è entrata anche nella lingua italiana, ma sotto forma di "_stare seduto sugli spilli". _Almeno io ho sempre sentito questa versione, ed ero convinto che fosse "autoctona", mentre mi rendo conto adesso che si tratta di un prestito da altre lingue.


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... Forse è più indicato "stare sulla corda", Francis! Prova a leggere l'ultimo intervento (quello di Necsus )


Probabilmente no, Anna. Quello "mio" con gli aghi tipicamente non implica/contiene il momento di dubbio in genere o attesa di una decisione ecc. (se non dubbio nel senso di paura ...). Invece quello di chipulukusu (ciao) "_stare seduto sugli spilli_", almeno a prima vista, potrebbe ben corrispondere a _sedere sugli aghi_.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bene, Francis! Correlazione trovata, allora !


----------

